# KDS Detailing presents orange 5 GTechniq detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys

For the next write up something a bit different , I try my best to have a change from the standard cars.

This is a customer that sold me this mountain bike after his new purchase



















It's a bike that's been slowly changed and upgraded over the years , and as I want to find a hobby that's not car related and will get me some fresh air and fitter I thought about how much I used to like to ride my old trek mountain bike , so the money exchanged .

So this got a quick clean this week before getting on with the work load .





































So back to the thread and bike in question .

This bike cost just slightly below £3500 new (and you don't even get pedals for that price either) , and all ready the owner is thinking of upgrades , its seems modifying is not just for cars then.

The spec sheet here

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/five_am/

with many options on new build ticked

So as this bike is used for used off road in all weathers , its was to apply the best coatings for projection to all surfaces.

As the bike was very new all we need to do was to give the whole bike a good clean with IPA to remove any oils and waxes .

A few photos of the light dirt and IPA stage



























































































Tyres getting some tradis cleaning



















We choose Gtechniq C1 over the entire surfaces














































Once the C1 had fully cured we then placed the bike in oven to warm up for a while














































Then it was onto applying Gtechniq EXO ,





































Then lastly was the Tyre Gel




























And the finished shots

















































































































































The customer has bought a Can of EXO and told me he applied another coat next day at home in the living room .

Since been used in rain and mud and reported back how the dirt did not stick and very light hose down was all that's needed .

Hope you enjoyed something different , i some how i have got to resist this whole new world of bike mods and JUST use my new to me bike , its going to be hard i can see :lol:

Kelly


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great. Well done mate


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow - what a post R.Kelly :argie:

I thought I was bonkers using C1/C2 on my bike frame and rims.

The master is showing us all how it's done :thumb:

Tips


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice for a change . Good to hear EXO is doing what it is supposed to do..

Once you get into push bikes, it can become very expensive. You will want carbon this, carbon that. Carbon frames are great, until you snap one, or two ..


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

awesome job as always;-)


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice one Kelly, I've been messing around with my mountain bike today :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks immaculate 

gfs mum works for paynes and she saw you working on this the other day! Lets just say she doesnt understand the 'detailing' thing lol!


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well is this a first Pro detail on MB looks great and why not


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Totally different from the normal, Have to admit you have a serious gift from the heavens, it shows in your work :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice bikes Orange , always followed Minaar and Peaty even back in 04 and always wanted a Patriot but ended up with a Carbon Scott. Nothing wrong with looking after a MB in this way , i always waxed mine monthly and makes it easier to look after. Hope the owner uses it more than looks at it like i did with mine when it was shiny


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

heh - nice one. really good thing to put exo on. mine really needs some too - but then again it needs riding every once in a while!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Is that Starnjgloss orange foam aswell as its superb?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Is that Starnjgloss orange foam aswell as its superb?


Yes mate, and you really need to get out more :lol:

The fact you can tell is a worry :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Yes mate, and you really need to get out more :lol:
> 
> The fact you can tell is a worry :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


God , it was the bubble formation that gave it away :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> God , it was the bubble formation that gave it away :lol:


you tart

kelly


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol nice work, good to see something a bit different!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job, bike looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi kelly

Hope your good and well

Brilliant detail! 

Im looking at clean my bike too and was wondering what products you used


Many thanks in advance and all the best with your business

Ibi


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks really nice. My ultimate bike.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice bike my best mates got a mad green oronge alpine free ride


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You can take the car out of the detailer but.....


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice to see something a bit different , and great job...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> Nice for a change . Good to hear EXO is doing what it is supposed to do..
> 
> Once you get into push bikes, it can become very expensive. You will want carbon this, carbon that. Carbon frames are great, until you snap one, or two ..


And as if by magic i now have a carbon frame :thumb:

will post some pics soon of my new bike used the best components from the orange (coloured) bike and built up something a but special

of course its got Gtechniq C1 and exo over the weekend too , got fed up spending hours cleaning after long trails on red runs

kelly


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on something very different lol


----------

